# Ferret bites



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

Hiya guys my dad has 2 new ferrets...we went to pick them up today and everything was fine, were told they were well handled everyday and had never nipped or bitten.
We then got them home and gently and slowly started to stroke them everything was going well untill they decided to bite down hard and more than once to 3 of us! Does anyone have any tips to stop this from happening? We were prepared for the odd nip and bite but not a full on bite and hiss whilst trying to tear! Thank you sorry for the long post.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

How old are they? 

When mine bit as kits I put them in a time out when they bit. I used to squeal but I'm sure that only got them more over excited but squeaking/squealing has worked with my other ferrets..

Ferret malt on your finger or your hands covered in oil and let the ferrets lick it off so they associate your hands with good things. Also feeding them little bits of food (I did chicken and mince) from your hands. 

Try not to do any type of play with rolling them on their backs with your hands or anything that might encourage them to play bite you. Stick with teaser toys ect until they learn biting inhabition.


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

They're 15 weeks. And thank you we will have to try that do you have any tips for getting them off once they've bitten down? We struggled to get her off of my finger last night, should I try the malt paste on my hand straight away as they've had some out of the tube and I'm kinda scared of another bite haha.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Emma Jayne said:


> They're 15 weeks. And thank you we will have to try that do you have any tips for getting them off once they've bitten down? We struggled to get her off of my finger last night, should I try the malt paste on my hand straight away as they've had some out of the tube and I'm kinda scared of another bite haha.


I'd let them settle in for a few days, they're only young so they're bound to be a little nippy and it's all a new environment for them so don't force any interactions and let them come to you, they're inquisitive creatures so they will want to investigate you.

The few times my Wisp didn't let go straight away (she decided to bite harder instead!) I resorted to pushing my finger lightly into her mouth against her tongue until she spat me out, old school method but the only one I could think of at the time. If they get the back of your hand then lightly pushing their lower lip onto their back teeth can work.

You could wear gloves until you are more comfortable around them (they'll be able to tell if you're nervous and that will then make them more fearful), since they're only kits its best not to have any food on your hands (wash them thoroughly before any handling so you don't have any smell on you..Sorry for contradicting advice!!), the ferret malt and a bit of oil in a bottle for them to lick is good for getting them used to you but yeah since they're young keep it off your hands so they don't see them as food.


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'd let them settle in for a few days, they're only young so they're bound to be a little nippy and it's all a new environment for them so don't force any interactions and let them come to you, they're inquisitive creatures so they will want to investigate you.
> 
> The few times my Wisp didn't let go straight away (she decided to bite harder instead!) I resorted to pushing my finger lightly into her mouth against her tongue until she spat me out, old school method but the only one I could think of at the time. If they get the back of your hand then lightly pushing their lower lip onto their back teeth can work.
> 
> You could wear gloves until you are more comfortable around them (they'll be able to tell if you're nervous and that will then make them more fearful), since they're only kits its best not to have any food on your hands (wash them thoroughly before any handling so you don't have any smell on you..Sorry for contradicting advice!!), the ferret malt and a bit of oil in a bottle for them to lick is good for getting them used to you but yeah since they're young keep it off your hands so they don't see them as food.


Thank you so much great advice I will be taking it all on board  I'm sure our little terrors will become sweeties soon! (Hopefully)


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Emma Jayne said:


> Thank you so much great advice I will be taking it all on board  I'm sure our little terrors will become sweeties soon! (Hopefully)


Bless I'm sure they will..although mine are still little monkeys! (it's all part of their charm!!) Would love to see photos of them when they're all settled in 

Are these your first ferrets?


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

Hopefully haha and yeah they are well they're my parents and brothers but I'm here all the time haha and I have a few photos I couldn't resist! Trixie on the left and Blue on the right


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Emma Jayne said:


> Hopefully haha and yeah they are well they're my parents and brothers but I'm here all the time haha and I have a few photos I couldn't resist! Trixie on the left and Blue on the right


Aw they're adorable, nothing cuter than a sleeping ferret!!, Love the names too.

I've just been looking up ways to deter ferret biting and bitter apple spray looks quite good. You can put it onto your hands/ankles/feet and if they do bite then there will be the bitter apple taste on your hands and hopefully it'd make them realise biting = gross taste and then put them in a time out for a few minutes.


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

PawsOnMe said:


> Aw they're adorable, nothing cuter than a sleeping ferret!!, Love the names too.
> 
> I've just been looking up ways to deter ferret biting and bitter apple spray looks quite good. You can put it onto your hands/ankles/feet and if they do bite then there will be the bitter apple taste on your hands and hopefully it'd make them realise biting = gross taste and then put them in a time out for a few minutes.


Haha thabk you  and Ooo yeah that's a good one I'll have to find some sounds like a good thing to have around will probably work on other things too if they decide to chew furniture


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

They are adorable. Our first two ferrets were already adults when we got them & neither of them were nippers or biters. However, our 2nd two ferrets were kits (brother & sister) - and boy were they a shock to the system!. They were very nippy, the little Jill especially so  ( shes on my avatar). She gave me some really painful nips, shes a little sweetheart now though. So don't worry, just persevere, and with patience & plenty of handling, like puppies, they will grow out of it


----------



## Emma Jayne (Apr 14, 2018)

Almost a week in and they are coming along so nicely and quickly too! Trixie is a pleasure to play and interact with and Blue is deffinitely and opportunist but not biting as she did before more so trying to pull your finger into her bedding as if to say "this is mine now" thank you for all the brilliant advice!xx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Emma Jayne said:


> View attachment 363261
> Almost a week in and they are coming along so nicely and quickly too! Trixie is a pleasure to play and interact with and Blue is deffinitely and opportunist but not biting as she did before more so trying to pull your finger into her bedding as if to say "this is mine now" thank you for all the brilliant advice!xx


Aw they're both just adorable, look at the little toe beans  lovely to hear how they're both coming along


----------

